# what is the noise



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

I just got my transmission rebuilt. my water pump is leaking. my car is making some kind of noise when i put it in reverse/drive and when i drive off it makes the noise. It doesn't make the noise when i'm in park. What could it be.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

what year / model is ur car?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like you need to go back to the place that rebuild your tranny and make them take a look at it.

it could be inside the transmission, could be wheel bearings destroyed in the swap when they removed the axles, could be the axles themselves messed up.


If your water pump is leaking, replace it ASAP- especially if you have a VG.. I've seen coolant drip on the timing belt and soften the rubber enough that the belt comes apart. when it does, you can throw that engine away.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> what year / model is ur car?



92 NISSAN MAXIMA GXE


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*THANKS.*



Matt93SE said:


> sounds like you need to go back to the place that rebuild your tranny and make them take a look at it.
> 
> it could be inside the transmission, could be wheel bearings destroyed in the swap when they removed the axles, could be the axles themselves messed up.
> 
> ...


I TOOK MY CAR BACK AND SOMETHING WAS WRONG WITH THE TRANNY. HE SAID SOMETHING WAS LOOSE THAT WAS CAUSING IT TO MAKE THAT NOISE. THANKS FOR THE ADVICE.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*where is it coming from?*

i just got my 92 maxima out the tranny shop again for the 3rd time because of leakage and a vibration noise when the car is in reverse/drive and when i pull off. i got the leaked fixed in the tranny but the vibration noise is still there. where could it be coming from?


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*any for this model?*

does anybody know if there are any euro taillights for a 92 maxima. if not, will the 95 model lights work or will they have to be custom fitted.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

GA BOY said:


> does anybody know if there are any euro taillights for a 92 maxima. if not, will the 95 model lights work or will they have to be custom fitted.



Take the tranny back to the shop and scream at them until they fix it properly.


and please don't put "euro" tails on your Maxima. it's a Japanese car. it shouldn't have Euro tails on it. they look like sheit.

and no, nothing from any other gen maxima will fit without $$$$ custom work.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*WHAT IS THE PROBLEM NOW????????*

I HAVE A 92 MAXIMA GXE. I TRIED TO CRANK MY CAR AND IT WOULDN'T START. THE IGNITION IS TURNING OVER BUT IT'S NOT CATCHING. I PUT ON A NEW STARTER/FLYWHEEL. I JUST CHANGED MY WATER PUMP AND MY TIMING BELT ABOUT 2 DAYS AGO. LIKE I SAID THE CAR SOUND LIKE IT'S ABOUT TO CRANK BUT IT'S NOT CATCHING. CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHAT THE PROBLEM IS.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for the engine to start, you need air, fuel, and spark.. you're not getting the right amounts of one of those. start with process of elimination and just narrow it down one by one.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*HOW DO YOU KNOW*

HOW DO YOU KNOW IF YOUR TIMING BELT HAS JUMPED TIME OR THE TIMIMG IS OFF IN A 92 MAXIMA GXE.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*HOW DO YOU KNOW*

HOW DO YOU YOU KNOW IF THE CAM GEARS ARE NOT WORKING PROPERLY IN A 92 MAXIMA GXE.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

first step.. download a nissan service manual for the engine. (look in the stickies in this forum).

run through the troubleshooting steps there.


FYI.. If your timing belt is off that much, you're not going to have proper compression. run a compression test and see what you come up with.

and please stop typing in all caps. it's considered equivalent to yelling online. very rude to others, and it's hard to read.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*what could be the cause.*

I think my timing has jumped or is off. When me engine gets to a certain temp if i cut my car off it will not start until the engine is cool. When it does crank up black smokes comes, what could be the cause.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

could be one of many things.
download the service manual and read through the engine control troubleshooting stuff...

but I highly doubt it's your timing belt.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*where do i go?*



Matt93SE said:


> first step.. download a nissan service manual for the engine. (look in the stickies in this forum).
> 
> run through the troubleshooting steps there.
> 
> ...



where do i go to download the service manual for the engine on this site.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

GA BOY said:


> Matt93SE said:
> 
> 
> > first step.. download a nissan service manual for the engine. *(look in the stickies in this forum).*
> ...


hit your brower's back button once (or twice) and look at the list of threads.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*wanting to purchase something from you!!!!*

hey matt if you have both of those e36 headlights, i will buy them from. get back at me when you come up with something.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

check your PMs


----------

